# Full body workout versus Split routine and rest



## b56 (Aug 20, 2010)

I started a modified version of the 20 rep super squat routine and have a hypothetical question about rest. The program has several different versions depending on who you listen to, but they generally include doing the 20 heavy rest pause squats plus a couple of sets of compound exercises (e.g., deadlift, bench press, military press, row, pull ups, dips, etc...) for maintenance. It is essentially a fullbody workout three days a week (although some routines recommend two days a week). It typically takes me about an hour to complete the whole thing.  

Here's my question. In addition to focusing on the squats, I also focus on heavy rest pause deadlifts. The combination of these two exercises just about wipes me out. Since I have time on my hands, I am thinking about converting this to a split routine over six days a week. Three days are dedicated to squats & deadlifts and the other three days are the maintenance compound exercises (which are mostly upper body). This will take me about a half an hour per day.

My question is, the original programs is designed for three days a week. with at least a day of rest in between each workout. Assuming that three workout sessions a week is appropriate, is the idea to allow the "entire body" to take a day off (to recover) or is it to allow a day of rest between the "body parts" worked?

As an example, if I do the lower body (squats & deadlifts) on M/W/F and the upper body (the other compound exercises) on T/TH/S, my lower body is essentially resting on T/TH/S, and vice versa.

I am predicating this on three sessions per week. The same question could apply to two sessions per week. So again, when we are talking about rest, is the idea to allow the entire body to rest a day or is it to allow the part of the body worked a day of rest.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2010)

My answer to this would be that if you are going all out on both squats and deads, which each could be considered a fullbody workout in their own, the rest day should in fact be a day of no lifting at all.

I am however not familiar with the 20 rep squat program, but from the sounds of it, it's tough and rest is needed in this as much as any other high intensity workout.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 20, 2010)

So you're currently doing a 20 rep squat program. 
You're doing rest/pause with deads. What do your sets look like, something like 10x1? Are you using EDT to keep track of progress or something else?
How long have you been training? Are you using gear?


----------



## Flathead (Aug 20, 2010)

Not knowing the exact intensity of this program, doing deads and squats on M/W/F would kill me. < Geared up or not.


We could probably help you out more if you posted the exact routine your thinking about. Sets/reps included.


----------



## b56 (Aug 20, 2010)

*responding to scarface, pushpull, and flathead*

Scarface - Interesting thought about dead lift being a full body exercise. I always considered it as working the lower back and below the waist. 

For pushpull and flathead - I'm following a modified the program from the Strossen Super Squat Routine. 

I started the initial set of 20 single rest pause squats using my normal eight rep max about three weeks ago. I either increase the weight on the bar 2.5 lbs each workout or try and increase the set to 25 squats (but I don't always make it to 25). 

As for the dead lifts. Doing 20 super dead lifts is not a good idea. So what I do is modified heavy drop sets. I do a five drop sets of 4-6 dead lifts with little rest in-between each set (just long enough for a quick gulp of ice cold water and to drop the weight 10 pounds after each set).

The rest of the routine is three sets of 8-12 reps for the bench press, bent over rows, military press, chin ups, and dips. I don't kill myself with these upper body compound exercises.

Push Pull - I don't use any gear and I don't know what EDT means.

flathead - You may be right that 3 times a week to do all of the above is too much. But I could ask the same question about rest for twice a week for full body versus four day split.


----------



## Energy (Aug 20, 2010)

b56 said:


> Scarface - Interesting thought about dead lift being a full body exercise. I always considered it as working the lower back and below the waist.


I reckon it's the most taxing full body exercise there is.



> flathead - You may be right that 3 times a week to do all of the above is too much. But I could ask the same question about rest for twice a week for full body versus four day split.


What makes you think either is correct?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 21, 2010)

My brother and I always discussed doing full body Arthur Jones style HIT routines... but ultimately never had the balls.

We still however swear by low volume, high intensity training.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 23, 2010)

camarosuper6 said:


> My brother and I always discussed doing full body Arthur Jones style HIT routines... but ultimately never had the balls.
> 
> We still however swear by low volume, high intensity training.



Hey .. look what the cat drug in?   What's up Camaro?

===========

As far as your question goes B56, typically 6 days in a row is too much (at least for me).  We don't know your goals, diet, experience, .... When I was doing 20 rep squats I needed at least two days (sometimes three) off before I did a lower body exercise again.

Good luck!!  (just remember - you can't train if you are injured)


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 23, 2010)

Well hey bro, how goes it?  Whats new and how has life treated you the past few years?


----------

